# Different price from .ie website versus .co.uk website



## Calico (15 Jul 2008)

Deleted post.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2008)

Calico said:


> How can this be?


_VAT _differences?


----------



## Johnboy45 (15 Jul 2008)

"just because they can" .... would often find it cheaper to buy exactsame product from a company's uk web site than the irish version.  I was  following a thread on another forum yesterday actually where Keycamp had radically different UK and Irish prices, cheaper to buy from the UK keycamp than Irish.


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Jul 2008)

It seems that most UK retailers have failed to adjust their euro pricing to the new exchange rates against Sterling


----------



## irishlinks (15 Jul 2008)

I can understand that UK based companies would not want to be changing prices all the time for irish customers because of exchange rates. They price up the stuff at the start of the year - and based on costs and exchange rates etc work out a Euro price. Can we expect them to be changing prices every week - it just wouldn't be viable for them. Best bet is to try and order and pay in sterling - then you get the benefits of the exchange rate all the time.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bonafide (15 Jul 2008)

A lot of retailers (not just UK) have tapped into the cash cow that is Irelands apathy towards price sensitivity.


----------



## steve1234 (28 Oct 2008)

Na i dont think its just the exchange rates at play here

same holiday:
italy Lake Garda, Fontanelle 
Date Monday 20 July 2009

Nights7

Party2 adults, 0 children, 0 infants

www.keycamp.ie
20/07/09      7       Villanova 29 2 Bed + Deck       €1,473.00

www.keycamp.co.uk
20/07/09      7       Villanova 29 2 Bed + Deck       £ 910.00  (1,143.16 EUR)

www.keycamp.nl
20/07/09      7      Villanova (Midi) + veranda      € 1.212,00

www.keycamp.dk
20/07/09      5       Villanova 29 (2 bedroom) + terrasse      DKK 6.545,18  (878.641 EUR)  (i didnt get offered the 7 nights -still looks cheaper though!!)


----------



## shesells (28 Oct 2008)

We priced two nights in Disneyland Paris recently and all the hotels were between €80 and €120 cheaper for the two nights (including park tickets) on the .co.uk site compared to the .ie site


----------



## steve1234 (29 Oct 2008)

Again same holiday this time with canvas holidays

Lake Garda
Camping Eden - GA02A

canvasholidays.ie
Mon, 20 Jul 09       7       Jubilee 29 Midi with Air/Con       €1,812.50

canvasholidays.co.uk
Mon, 20 Jul 09       7       Jubilee 29 Midi with Air/Con       £1,090.50  (1,369.21 EUR)

canvasholidays.nl
ma, 20 jul 09      7      Jubily 29 Midi met airco      € 1.302,00


----------



## NorthDrum (30 Oct 2008)

Play.com do the same thing, ridiculous differances between sterling and Euro!


----------



## Megan (31 Oct 2008)

I found the same with Specsavers.ie when buying contact lens. When I phoned the help phone number on the .ie website I was through to the UK but they couldn't tell me why there was a difference of €50 in price and that is allowing for the different VAT rate.


----------



## Ceist Beag (31 Oct 2008)

I sent the very same question by email off to www.thebookpeople.ie as their .ie prices are on average 1.5 times the .co.uk prices after the conversion is done!! I'll post the reply from them if I get one.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Nov 2008)

Got the following reply


> We sincerely  apologise for any inconvenience or confusion that might have arisen out of our pricing policy in Southern Ireland. The prices offered in mainland Britain reflect the much greater population density and lower mailing costs and we are able to pass these savings directly on to those customers.  The discounts offered in Southern Ireland remain incredibly competitive and we are very keen that customers in Southern Ireland are not disadvantaged by not being offered our mail order service at all.


Not sure how the greater population affects the price in this case given that it's a virtual shop so isn't subject to footfall outside the premises! That said their prices are still very good, just a tad annoying that there is such a difference between the two.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Nov 2008)

NorthDrum said:


> Play.com do the same thing, ridiculous differances between sterling and Euro!



At least play.com prices include free delivery, and delivering from the UK to Ireland is a good deal more expensive than delivering within UK, due to the way that UK postal charges are structured. This might explain the difference.

Btw is anyone aware that many goods for sale in Germany carry different euro prices for Germany & for Austria? In the cases I've seen, the Austrian prices are higher.


----------



## briancbyrne (5 Nov 2008)

I had the same thing when buyng a piece of jewellery for herself last xmas - tiffaney's in the U.S had the item priced €130 cheaper than thier U.K website. 
Scandelous


----------



## Caveat (5 Nov 2008)

_"Whatever the market will bear"_

For the benefit of the opportunistic retailer and to the detriment of the ambivalent consumer


----------



## Tubbs (7 Nov 2008)

I saved myself €60 by booking my ferry crossing on Stenaline.co.uk rather than .ie

Exactly the same journey - but had to take the conversion € to £ hit from Visa but still €60 euro up.

I was suprised they let me do this and there were no problems with having Irish address for booking and the journey went smoothly.

Probably the first and only time I feel like I am winning due to the dodgy price for price comparisons between uk and ie.


----------

